# Anybody have nitrous on their GTO



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

I was wondering if anybody on here is running nitrous, if so how much are you safely running and would you recommend it to me?? I saw a video with a SS camaro with a 200 shot! So what do you all think??

Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Honestly, if you DO want to start off with it, dont go more than a 50 shot. And there is a lot to consider when running the bottle. things like fuel, different plugs, detonation, knock retard, and type of nitrous injection. Granted when done right its a nice kick in the ass but you cant just bolt a bottle on and be done. LOTS of factors to consider.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, i know i ran nitrous on my cobra.. but i mean i was looking at the kit that injects it into the MAF. the kit comes with a MAF designed for nitrous. All i could do is a 50 shot?

thanks
Blake

P.S. Sorry to keep buggin you. i didn't want you to respond to this one. kinda like giving you a break haha  :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

I respond to every topic I can provide help on. I didnt know you had experience with nitrous, so I will let others respond.

:-D


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

now when i say experience i mean.. i have had nitrous but don't really know the functions/what to look for.. so yeah i need your help. If i knew what i was talking about i wouldn;t have started a topic on it!! haha :willy: 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

hmm, good point. Well, allow me to elaborate then.

When running nitrous, you have to run a set of colder plugs. You also need to determine if you want to run a dry or wet system. The kit you speak of is a dry kit as it injects only nitrous and relies on the stock fuel system for extra fuel. This is usually good for a 125 shot, although its optimal at 100. You will also want to get a fuel cutoff switch, bottle warmer, blow off valve, and solder/heat shrink ALL your electrical connections. A purge kit is nice but not necessary. As for the GTO, it can probably handle a 100 shot all day long, AS LONG AS you keep an eye on your plugs. It is a great experience but it can also be a costly one as the LS2 sells for @ $5000 should you pop your motor.

You sure you want the kit?

Have you seen the videos on my site of the Supra vs. Z06 ??? lemme tell ya, THAT video will make you want the kit IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

LS1's with stock internals can hold a 150 shot, it you replace the rod bolts, connecting rods, and pistons with ARP and forged material then 300+. Make sure the fuel system can handle it and above all, do not skimp on product, one mistake or cheap part and you'll be calling me for another LS1! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

oh crap, thats right, the 04's were LS1..... those seem so "old school" now. lol Sorry Blake.

Ya know, MTI can rebuild an LS1 for $2800! Forged internals, balanced and blueprinted, and if you want heads and cam, its a free install. So for the cost of a new one ($4500) you can have a 500hp LS1 daily driver!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh crap, thats right, the 04's were LS1..... those seem so "old school" now. lol Sorry Blake.
> 
> Ya know, MTI can rebuild an LS1 for $2800! Forged internals, balanced and blueprinted, and if you want heads and cam, its a free install. So for the cost of a new one ($4500) you can have a 500hp LS1 daily driver!


True, but who the hell sells them for $4500????? Not me....


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

your cheaper???


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Well i want a 125 shot. i would like a 150 shot. but don;t want to push it. keep i mind i MAY spray 5-8 times a month. so reallly not that much. I had a 100 shot wet kit on the cobra. they said wet was the best for 100+ what do you recommend. I was looking at getting the ZEX Wet kit, because of the sfety features it had. I am just gonna probably put the nozzle in front of the throttle body because if you get the one in the throttle body its EXPENSIVE i beleive. Your advice is MUCH appreciated!!

Thanks


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> Well i want a 125 shot. i would like a 150 shot. but don;t want to push it. keep i mind i MAY spray 5-8 times a month. so reallly not that much. I had a 100 shot wet kit on the cobra. they said wet was the best for 100+ what do you recommend. I was looking at getting the ZEX Wet kit, because of the sfety features it had. I am just gonna probably put the nozzle in front of the throttle body because if you get the one in the throttle body its EXPENSIVE i beleive. Your advice is MUCH appreciated!!
> 
> Thanks


ZEX sucks ass! Get Nitrous Express, and yes run a wet shot. It's best to get the car tuned for nitrous, it will respond better and generally run better on the bottle if you do.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Well i belive ya on that! would YOU run a 125 or 150 shot??? What would you do??? Theres a mach one with a 100 shot. i want to make him wish HE HAD a Gto!! but at the same time not blow the engine!! haha

Thanks

Also what Kit would you recommend?? NX wise


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

wet CAN be a pain in the a** to tune, but when done right, its a VASTLY superior setup!

Also, get the GEN-X kit as the GEN-X2 kit has a purge and thats not really necessary.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

So back to the original question - does anyone have NO2 on their 05 GTO? I went to the track Sat and I would love to pick up .5 sec with a 100 hp kit, but would like to hear from those who have already done it. BTW - best of three runs was 13.3 @ 105.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

uhhhhhhhh, a 100 shot would give you at least a second gain! every 10hp is roughtly a tenth.

A good estimate for your vehicle would probably be 12.5 @ 112-114.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I would run the 150 wet, have a respected tuner help you out and you should be more than happy!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> So back to the original question - does anyone have NO2 on their 05 GTO? I went to the track Sat and I would love to pick up .5 sec with a 100 hp kit, but would like to hear from those who have already done it. BTW - best of three runs was 13.3 @ 105.


I believe the original question was, does anyone have nitrous on their GTO, not specific to the year.....


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

GTODEALER, can you get me the kit # and price for me??? Pm me or something! 

Thanks
Blake


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever used a kit from Compucarnitrous? They offer a "hidden" kit that appeals to me because I can easily remove it if I have to take the car in to the dealer, but have some extra HP at the track. 

http://www.compucarnitrous.com/TEST/kits/hidden10lb.htm

Cheap price too


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

DO NOT use it. There is no fuel safety cutoff, no blowoff valve, no safety items at all. Thats nothing more than a bottle with a hose to connect to your intake.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

big mike, i am leaning towards NX. i know there qualityis TOP NOTCH!!! any suggestions on what kit to use???


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> wet CAN be a pain in the a** to tune, but when done right, its a VASTLY superior setup!
> 
> Also, get the GEN-X kit as the GEN-X2 kit has a purge and thats not really necessary.


This was posted on the previous page.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Thats the kit you can buy after the nitrous kit. I was wondering what nitrous kit to get. The regular EFI Stage one?? or the 2 MAF inject ports or what??

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

http://www.nitrousexpress.com/Pages/GMMassAir.htm

*PN: 20109*
For bottle size, add to part number: 
-00 System less bottle
-05 System with 5lb bottle
-10 System with 10 lb bottle
-12 System with 12lb (Composite) bottle
-15 System with 15lb bottle 

Horsepower: 50-75-100-150

Usually Ships in 24-48 Hours

******************

Although, TByrne has part # 20920 for the GTO listed on his site for $585

odd.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> http://www.nitrousexpress.com/Pages/GMMassAir.htm
> 
> *PN: 20109*
> For bottle size, add to part number:
> ...


Tried this kit, doesn't fit, it's designed around an f-body so instead of a intake tube they have a lid...... you'll have to do some minor mods to the kit to get it to work, it's an awesome kit. If you're serious about nitrous I would turn to T-N-T (Texas Nitrous Technologies) they are awesome! I can get that kit for $899.00.... let me know! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

THATS why its a different number on TByrne's site..... huh.

Im getting shown up here, I gotta get back to studying these cars more!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> http://www.nitrousexpress.com/Pages/GMMassAir.htm
> 
> *PN: 20109*
> For bottle size, add to part number:
> ...


TBYRNE is showing a universal kit pn 20920..... not specifically for a GTO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

its under the GTO section....


man, I aint saying nuthin else til I know for sure!

Who needs help with racing? Apparently I suck at parts advice..... lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> its under the GTO section....
> 
> 
> man, I aint saying nuthin else til I know for sure!
> ...


Hehehehe, you're better than most.... :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

at racing or parts advice? When it comes to racing, I only offer what I know. With parts, I only offer what I can find, but believe in doing research.

And why dont you have a site?


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Well how much shot could i run.. it seems no 125 shot.. either 100 or 150.. which one??? Whats the part # for the TNT kit??

Thanks
Blake

Its okay mike, your adivce is STILL appreciated!!!


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

GTODEALER can you get me more information on that kit. Does it come with that nitrous ring or whatever its called. They were making some sick horsepower numbers on one article i read. With that, is a 150 shot safe??

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Blake, I try to help out where I can but its apparent I cant hang with a dealer on a product they sell.

*shrug*


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

oh well, once i get nitrous i WILL need help racing!!!! so there ya go.. btw.. how much rwhp may a 150 shot give me.. remember.. i have a LS1 !!! haha

Thanks :cheers 
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

hard to say as too many factors have a bearing on actual output. Nitrous loves rpm's and free flowing exhaust. So if you are 100% stock, a 150 shot will put about 120 to the tires.

Also remember, that whatever gain you have in rwhp, say 120, your torque will increase 2x, or 240 more lb. ft. of torque.

DO NOT spray in first or second gear your first time out. Get on the highway, about 60, then try it out.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> at racing or parts advice? When it comes to racing, I only offer what I know. With parts, I only offer what I can find, but believe in doing research.
> 
> And why dont you have a site?


Both... and it's still in the works......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> GTODEALER can you get me more information on that kit. Does it come with that nitrous ring or whatever its called. They were making some sick horsepower numbers on one article i read. With that, is a 150 shot safe??
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately I don't sell their product, however, I've installed a few kits for F-Bodies and they are complete with easy instructions for even the beginner. It comes with the ring and pills.... yes a 150 shot is safe. You'll need a tune!!!! :cheers


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

but after awhile it should be okay to spray first through second.. remember i have an automatic . So i just want hammer it ya know?? I am really looking at the NX MAF.. i believe that is a wet kit!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, all NX kits are wet because its a safer system.

The reason your an auto is WHY I dont want you initially spraying in first because you will realize just how fast that thing will shift when spinning at 100mph before you even move a foot !!!

Did you see the movie of GTODEALER? Thatd be you spraying in first on a street tire.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Also, and I may get flamed for this but........why spend the money on a bottle when you can get a converter from Yank? there is nothing to refill, its there all the time, and great for showing off, without losing daily driveability.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

I have always thought the quality on NX was unmatched. GTODEALER isn;t that MAF kit pretty darn nifty though??? Or is it CRAP.. haha Also get me a price on that kit GTODEALER.

Thanks
Blake


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Also, and I may get flamed for this but........why spend the money on a bottle when you can get a converter from Yank? there is nothing to refill, its there all the time, and great for showing off, without losing daily driveability.



I am gonna get both :cool haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

Start off with a Vigilante 3200 and see what you think. I guarantee you wont want the nitrous kit after that. And if you do, your hooked on a lifestyle of bitchy girlfriends, empty wallets, and becoming best friends with every track in your area.

Welcome Aboard !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> I have always thought the quality on NX was unmatched. GTODEALER isn;t that MAF kit pretty darn nifty though??? Or is it CRAP.. haha Also get me a price on that kit GTODEALER.
> 
> Thanks
> Blake


It's very nice.... $899.00.... and I somewhat agree with Big Mike, except, it will drastically effect your daily driving. I have a friend with a F-Body and a 4000 Yank and it sucks ass driving daily!


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Hmmm, well that sounds like a plan.. and it comes with everything i would need to kick a**?? Is it an easy install? and also, a 150 shot is still okay on that kit isn;t it??? Is it okay to inject that far away from the throttle body???

Thanks

BTW i will buy that from ya when i get the monay!! Thats a greeeat price!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> Hmmm, well that sounds like a plan.. and it comes with everything i would need to kick a**?? Is it an easy install? and also, a 150 shot is still okay on that kit isn;t it??? Is it okay to inject that far away from the throttle body???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BTW i will buy that from ya when i get the monay!! Thats a greeeat price!!


Yes, yes,yes, and yes.... the only thing left you need is money and nitrous! :cheers


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Which yes to which question.. just kidding. Do you personally like your nitrous.. i.e. do you love the powa!!

Thanks
Blake


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> Which yes to which question.. just kidding. Do you personally like your nitrous.. i.e. do you love the powa!!
> 
> Thanks
> Blake


I tried the bottle once on my car..... you have to understand (view the video) she's not stock.... I took it off and will be buying a custom direct port kit with a FAST90mm intake as a package deal, as soon as the Samurai is finished I will be ordering a forged rotating assembly so I can spray up to a 500 shot.... then I'll post some #'s for all to see. :cheers 
Pic of my setup....


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

do they make a direct port for the 04 GTO, thats what i wanted but then you had to get a new FAST manifold like you said. it sounds like the way i am gonna go for now is the best for my circumstance! Good luck, i can;t wait to see those sick #'s!!!

Thanks
Blake


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Big mike i can;t find the video of the Z06 Spraying on your web-site! Were is it at??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04BlkGto said:


> do they make a direct port for the 04 GTO, thats what i wanted but then you had to get a new FAST manifold like you said. it sounds like the way i am gonna go for now is the best for my circumstance! Good luck, i can;t wait to see those sick #'s!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Blake


Direct ports for a stock intake is around $1200-$1300......


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

ftp://68.34.235.230/

login with buddy, no password required

Movies_racing folder

supraVSz06_1.mpeg
supraVSz06_2.mpeg (nitrous run)
supraVSz06_3.mpeg
supraVSz06_4.mpeg (nitrous run)


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

how much nitrous did he have????

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

100 shot, full bolt on (exhaust, headers, pulleys, etc.)


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

what are the advantages of having a direct port system!!?? more horsepower!!, safer??

Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

efficiency. Direct port injects fuel and nitrous precisely in a premeasured amount per cylinder. Its WAY too expensive and complex for a beginner. IF you want nitrous, start off with the basic NX kit. Trust me on that.


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

well see i am having someone install it. I don;t trust me!! haha :willy: 

Thanks for the advice!!
Blake


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks mike for the help and the video of the Corvette Z06 Nossed!!

GTO dealer, did you give me the price on the Part #: 20109 or the 20110.. Because the nitrous express guy says the only one that would work is the 20110, because that is a one piece MAF housing. the 20109 is a 3 piece MAF. Make since??

What do you think??

Thanks
Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

your welcome, check out some of the other racing vids. There is one of a 427TT vette racing a bike, and the bike loses! Actually, come to think about it, I dont think there is one bad racing video on that site. :-D There is even one of me in my 98 doing a hellacious burnout!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

What does the Z06 run? For some reason my computer will not play it....


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

FAST! Its a street race, between a yellow 02 or 03 Z06, full bolt-ons, 100 shot against a Supra TT. On motor the supra pulls 6-8 lengths but when the Z sprays, he DESTROYYYYYYYYYYYYYYS the Supra by ungodly lengths !!!

Makes my desk rise everytime I watch it !!!!!


----------



## 04BlkGto (Oct 18, 2005)

How much boost do you think the supra hadve??


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2005)

probably 20-30psi....


----------

